# [BSL] Toledo, Ohio suburb passes on tougher pit bull ordinance - InjuryBoard.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://sandusky.injuryboard.com/miscellaneous/Toledo-Ohio-suburb-passes-on-tougher-pit-bull-ordinance.aspx%3Fgoogleid%3D237282&cid=0&ei=1gEhSNerNaPw8ATNg8yyCQ&usg=AFrqEzerhkQMhtRLl96-uoXnUQvJB8PeFA">Toledo, Ohio suburb passes on tougher pit bull ordinance</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>InjuryBoard.com, FL -</font> <nobr>Apr 23, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Other rules under the proposed <b>legislation</b> require that vicious <b>breed</b> puppies be spayed or neutered after 6 months of age, and would also forbid anyone <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

